# Lamb Spiedni



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Did some Lamb Spiedni with salt and  pepper today on charcoal. Here is my plate with lamb, roasted potatoes with tomato and basil , rice, corn, and yellow beans.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 13, 2020)

What a great set-up.  Tell us more about the Arrosticini grill, I've seen the portable ones, but your's looks much larger and permanent?


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh my! Im sorry I missed the invite! Lol! What a set up you have there! Very nice indeed.

Also....whats in the stick burner? I see I fire going in there.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 13, 2020)

Boy does everything look delicious. I love lamb but only eat it once a year or two. I need to change that. Nicely done. LIKE


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

It is made of stainless steel and is sized for 50 sticks of meat. I can actually fit 75 if I put them closer together. But I do 50 at at time it does not take long to cook by the time it takes me to put 50 on it is time to start rotating the first ones I put on . It cooks very fast with the right amount of charcoal.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Oh my! Im sorry I missed the invite! Lol! What a set up you have there! Very nice indeed.
> 
> Also....whats in the stick burner? I see I fire going in there.


I have 2 fatties in the stick burner pizza meat lovers. I will post later.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2020)

Great looking meal.   Never seen a cooker like that.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Boy does everything look delicious. I love lamb but only eat it once a year or two. I need to change that. Nicely done. LIKE





GATOR240 said:


> Boy does everything look delicious. I love lamb but only eat it once a year or two. I need to change that. Nicely done. LIKE


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great looking meal.   Never seen a cooker like that.


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

ozzz said:


> I have 2 fatties in the stick burner pizza meat lovers. I will post later.


The 2 fatties I just posted in Fatties.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 13, 2020)

Great BBQ there, cannot beat the taste over charcoal, that looks superb and I bet it tasted great. I had never heard of Lamb  Spiedni, will look it up and give it a go on my setup.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks amazing. Love the authentic set up to cook them. I bet they taste amazing


----------



## forktender (Sep 13, 2020)

ozzz said:


> Did some Lamb Spiedni with salt and  pepper today on charcoal. Here is my plate with lamb, roasted potatoes with tomato and basil , rice, corn, and yellow beans.


Holy Smokes!!! That all looks freak'in *AMAZING!!!!!*
Now if this cook doesn't make the carousel something is wrong.


----------



## forktender (Sep 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Great looking meal.   Never seen a cooker like that.


Same thing I was going to type.
I would love to see a few pictures of the grill not loaded with meat, so I could visualize it a little better.
What a great cook.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2020)

Fantastic! I haven't had those in 30 years easy while in Europe. I should end that streak. Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2020)

That looks delicious!
What a great setup you have!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow.  That looks awesome and like a labor of love.  It must've take a few minutes to cut and skewer that pile!  Like!


----------



## xray (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome, bet that lamb tasted pretty good!

I’m curious about the cooker. Do you light the charcoal right there or shovel hot coals in to start?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh man that looks really good.
Nice setup and eats.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 14, 2020)

Lamb is on my "to-do" list. Yours look excellent.
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 14, 2020)

Holy Smokes man! That is just awesome. I like the others want to see this cooker you have!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 14, 2020)

That looks to be a wonderful piece of work, Like! It appears you can cook for quite a crowd with that setup, nice! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Sep 14, 2020)

WOA!!!  dude.  that is a big ole throw down.  looks killer - beautiful plate!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2020)

Very nice meal, the lamb skewers look great and with the rest of the meal it looks wonderful.
That's a great specialized grill for cooking that Spiedini Siciliani, first I've seen on here.
Would like to see more pictures of it, and info on how you fire it.

Congrats on the Carousel ride, well deserved.

We love lamb, but don't find enough of it reasonably priced enough to buy it regular like.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Great BBQ there, cannot beat the taste over charcoal, that looks superb and I bet it tasted great. I had never heard of Lamb  Spiedni, will look it up and give it a go on my setup.


Yeah you cant beat the taste of meat over charcoal. Also the smell is so good when the meat is sizzling over the charcoal.
Thank you.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing. Love the authentic set up to cook them. I bet they taste amazing


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

forktender said:


> Holy Smokes!!! That all looks freak'in *AMAZING!!!!!*
> Now if this cook doesn't make the carousel something is wrong.


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

forktender said:


> Same thing I was going to type.
> I would love to see a few pictures of the grill not loaded with meat, so I could visualize it a little better.
> What a great cook.
> Dan


Thank you. I will take pictures and post them. Its not much to it very simple.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Fantastic! I haven't had those in 30 years easy while in Europe. I should end that streak. Like!


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> What a great setup you have!
> Al


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow.  That looks awesome and like a labor of love.  It must've take a few minutes to cut and skewer that pile!  Like!


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

sandyut said:


> WOA!!!  dude.  that is a big ole throw down.  looks killer - beautiful plate!


Thank you


----------



## ozzz (Sep 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Very nice meal, the lamb skewers look great and with the rest of the meal it looks wonderful.
> That's a great specialized grill for cooking that Spiedini Siciliani, first I've seen on here.
> Would like to see more pictures of it, and info on how you fire it.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will post some more pictures. I prepare the lump charcoal in a weber rapidfire chimney starter first.


----------

